# Musik sortieren - Ohne ID3 Tags oder richtigen Dateinamen



## m-o-m-o (1. April 2010)

Guten Abend,

ich sitzte hier gerade vor 230GB Musik, die jedoch größtenteils vollständig unsortiert ist. Manchmal fehlen die ID3 Tags, dann sind sie nicht in dem richtigen Ordner, und dann folgen die Namen keinem einheitlichem Schema. Kennt jemand zufällig irgendeine Software, mit der ich Musik *ausschliesslich* (und eben nicht mithilfe von ID3 Tags) anhand des Inhalts der MP3 sortiert? Wenn ich alles von Hand umbennennen und sortieren müsste, brauche ich ja wochen, das grenzt ja an .

momo

Edit: Als Plattform habe ich Win 7 und Debian Sid/unstable.


----------



## midnight (1. April 2010)

Vielleicht mal CDs kaufen und nicht mp3s leechen?
Software die die Musik am Inhalt erkennt gibt es wohl, allerdings sauteuer und nicht wirklich effektiv.

so far


----------



## m-o-m-o (1. April 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal CDs kaufen und nicht mp3s leechen?
> Software die die Musik am Inhalt erkennt gibt es wohl, allerdings sauteuer und nicht wirklich effektiv.
> 
> so far



Nun ja, heruntergeladen hab ich nix, nur sind das die verschiedenen Musiksammlungen von Freunden, was sich eben an LANs so angesammelt hat. Das soe sich das heruntergeladen haben, ist aber relativ wahrscheinlich. Außerdem stammt so einiges von Last.fm und Youtube.


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2010)

Was verstehst Du unter dem "Inhalt" der MP3s ? Soll da etwa ein Tool das File analysieren, mit einer Datenbank vergleichen und dann benennen oder so? Das dürfte Wochen dauern... 

Sind das wenigstens unterschiedliche Ordner, und jeder Ordner ist evlt. ein Album, so dass Du das rel. schnell rausfinden kannst, wenn Du einen Song dort identifizieren kannst? 

Ich würd in dem Fall erstmal immer 2-3 Files anklicken und hören, ob der Stil mir überhaupt halbwegs zusagt - wenn nein => ganzen Ordner löschen. Das spart auch schonmal viel unnütze Mühe.


----------



## m-o-m-o (2. April 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was verstehst Du unter dem "Inhalt" der MP3s ? Soll da etwa ein Tool das File analysieren, mit einer Datenbank vergleichen und dann benennen oder so? Das dürfte Wochen dauern...
> 
> Sind das wenigstens unterschiedliche Ordner, und jeder Ordner ist evlt. ein Album, so dass Du das rel. schnell rausfinden kannst, wenn Du einen Song dort identifizieren kannst?
> 
> Ich würd in dem Fall erstmal immer 2-3 Files anklicken und hören, ob der Stil mir überhaupt halbwegs zusagt - wenn nein => ganzen Ordner löschen. Das spart auch schonmal viel unnütze Mühe.



Na ja, ich hab mir eben gedacht wenn das z. B. Youtube schafft, bei der Flut von Videos sofort urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material auszusortieren, dann kann das ein normaler PC bei einer gewissen Menge an Musik auch .

Die bereits Sortierten Musiksammlungen habe ich schon fast vollständig zusammengefasst, aber das ist ja noch lang nicht alles. Beispiel: Jmd. hat alles   schön nach Interpret sortiert, daneben existieren aber noch ca 1200 mp3 (nur ein Ordner!) als CD rip ohne Tags und das sieht ungefähr so aus: 

01-Interpret-Titel usw. 

Das alles richtig zu benennen dauert noch viel länger.
Da lass ich lieber meinen Laptop laufen, der sowieso fast immer an ist und mach es mir "die paar Wochen" bequem 

Ach ja: Mit dem durchhören bin ich bei der Sache, es dauert eben nur


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (4. April 2010)

das mit dem youtube ist wohl eher freiwillig gemeldet,dann geprüfft und von der ip abhängig,wohnste in USA oder GBR dann steht dir alles offen.was da an musik drin ist
ein sortier programm gib es nicht,wenn dies aber cd ripps sind lässt sich das material mit mp3 tag mit id3tags gut sortieren,aber nur dann wenn es dieselbe cd sind sowie von einer cd gerippt wurde.oder einzelne stücke die von Gekauften cd gerippt wurde


----------



## Astaroth (5. April 2010)

Es gibt sehr wohl ein Programm das die Aufgabe übernehmen kann 
Musicbrainz Picard kann die Dateien nämlich auch analyisieren und mit einer ziemlich umfangreichen Datenbank abgleichen. Inwiefern das aber funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen, die Funktion nutze ich nicht, ich lass damit nur die Tags abgleichen da die Datenbank von denen absolut klasse ist.
MusicBrainz Picard - MusicBrainz
Kannst dir ja mal anschauen.
Wie lang das dann dauert kann ich allerdings nicht sagen, Wochen sollte es allerdings nicht sein


----------

